# Book Suggestions



## Fantasy newbie (Jul 3, 2006)

I'ver read Swan Wars, Fire and Ice, Sword of Truth, any suggestions?


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Jul 3, 2006)

Memory, Sorrow and Thorn by Tad Williams. First book is The Dragonbone Chair. Very good!


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 3, 2006)

Fantasy newbie said:
			
		

> I'ver read Swan Wars, Fire and Ice, Sword of Truth, any suggestions?


First, welcome to the Forums. Glad to see you already jumping in. Have fun, don't go into the basement without a guide, map, and at least some small arms. Don't wear leather around Wally -- he likes to eat it. Belgian chocolates for Colinaliban our Jabberwock, Earl Grey tea for our newly named Incunabularishtar the Bandersnatch (cream, no sugar), and watch out for the goblins and their feathers -- you never know when you'll end up with a new coat.

Now, on to your questions: I've one of my own: are you only interested in more modern fantasy, or in some of the older writers as well? Modern is my weakest point, but lots of people here can help with that. For classics, there are several lists, and lots of people to help with that. So .. pick your poison, sample whatever you choose, and enjoy. I'll give you more specific feedback once I have a better idea what it is you're looking for. Meantime -- have fun!


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 3, 2006)

have lots of fun, but dont turn into any dark and dingy doors, it can get dangerous, especialy when hyour neer JD and me


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd suggest either of two series (or both  ); Rhapsody by Elizabeth Hayden and Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb, both are the first book in their respective series.

Welcome to chronicles!


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 3, 2006)

i sugest books, they are the best

especialy science fiction or fantast


sory about the sarcasm but i am bored


----------



## Stuart Jaffe (Jul 3, 2006)

If you don't mind fantasy that's not High Fantasy, I strongly recommend China Mievielle or Charles de Lint.  Both fine, fine, fine writers.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to Chronicles. Forget about testing the waters. Just dive right in. 

Am going to suggest individual books since am not sure exactly what you'd like and these are a few I personally like.

Faery Tale by Raymond E. Feist; The Redemption of Althalus by David & Leigh Eddings; Any one of the Discworld books by Terry Pretachett; Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman and Stardust by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Magician by Feist. If you like it you'll be set for your next 5 or 6 books anyway.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 5, 2006)

Anything by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 5, 2006)

The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray and Storm Thief by Chris Wooding

Plillip Pullman's Dark Materials Trilogy

Ursula K LeGuin's Earthsea Quartet.


----------



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

any of gemmells work


----------



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

srry but i forgot something although his work seems like a Tolkien knockoff i enjoyed terry brooks's shannara series.


----------



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

ohhh and everyone great suggestions


----------



## Black-Regret (Jul 9, 2006)

If you want a more Historical selection i suggest the Emperor Series by Conn Iggulden.


----------



## Brys (Jul 10, 2006)

Unsurprisingly, I'm going to suggest Steven Erikson's Malazan Book of the Fallen and R Scott Bakker's Prince of Nothing series.

For some slightly earlier writers I'd suggest Jack Vance and Roger Zelazny.

I managed to keep that pretty limited! Just 4 authors, and I could easily have mentioned 40.

(Wow - I got here before Gollum).


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2006)

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragonlance Legends 

Terry Brooks - The Shannara series

Or one of Mercedes Lackey's many series....


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 11, 2006)

Lian Hearn's Tales of the Otori trilogy for a taste of the East by an Australian writer.

The three books are:
Across The Nightingale Floor
Grass For His Pillow
Brilliance of the Moon


----------



## Dianora (Jul 11, 2006)

star.torturer said:
			
		

> have lots of fun, but dont turn into any dark and dingy doors, it can get dangerous, especialy when hyour neer JD and me


 
amen to that!! did you see what they did to my noob thread? It wasn't pretty. but... you gotta love 'em. you just gotta.


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 11, 2006)

i would say that it would be best just to love JD not me, i am not one to be loved, im crazy, read the posts in the Tea Rooms, there freaky


----------



## Hile Troy (Jul 11, 2006)

Coldfire trilogy by C.S. Friedman


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

*It might be hard to find, but I would recommend Silverlock by John Myers Myers.*


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey newbie

Here are a few suggestions....

Fantasy - David Gemmell...All of them!!!(Heroic Fantasy)
              Terry Pratchett ...All of them!!!(Comedy fantasy)
              Terry Brooks...Sword of Shannara(to get you started)
              David Eddings...The Belgariad
              Stephen Lawhead...The paradise war,  The Arthurian Series
              Stephen Donaldson ..The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant
              A.A.Attanasio - The Dragon and the unicorn (Arthurian)


Welcome to the site!!!

Cheers


----------



## Finnien (Jul 19, 2006)

The DeadMan said:
			
		

> *It might be hard to find, but I would recommend Silverlock by John Myers Myers.*


Recently reprinted, as luck would have it.

Since most of my normal suggestions have already been voiced (Feist, C.S. Friedman, Weis & Hickman, etc) and even less traditional fantasy (love Gaiman and de Lint), I'll try and suggest something different.

I personally found Michelle West's Sun Sword series to be a very enjoyable read, and Guy Gavriel Kay's books, especially Tigana and Sailing to Sarantium/Lord of Emperors, are very worthwhile. If you want to try some dark romantic fantasy, I really enjoyed Anne Bishop's Black Jewels trilogy, but that series almost feels like a guilty pleasure, for some reason. =)

Good luck!


----------



## murphy (Jul 19, 2006)

For fantasy, try Lynn Flewelling:

In order of publication:

Luck in the Shadows
Stalking Darkness
Traitor's Moon

The Tamir Trilogy
The Bone Doll's Twin
Hidden Warrior
The Oracle's Queen

For dark Sci-Fi  Susan R. Matthews An Exchange of Hostages.


----------



## sielah (Jul 20, 2006)

Black-Regret said:
			
		

> If you want a more Historical selection i suggest the Emperor Series by Conn Iggulden.


 
I've just finished the first two in the series, and they are very readable.

My only complaint is that he plays fast and loose with how things really happened. Most people won't know or care, but I'm a Greek & Roman studies major, and it annoyed the hell out of me


----------

